# What is your elevation??



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

about 2150 here.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 31, 2014)

3' above sea level.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Did some crazy domed houses for some folks that belonged to a group that believed water level would go to 2200 had future maps and everything. They built at 2250. We always joked about it being oceanfront property!! we built domes and caterpillar domes for shop and 500k motor home. All was well until it snowed 4' -they were in the selkirks and had moved from Ca. Clueless is probably close to the right word.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2014)

About 500'. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so low the ants pee on me.Oh you mean my house, dunno, not a clue. maybe the level of the great lakes.....whatever that is.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2014)

761 here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

178 meters lowest point 182 meters highest or 597.113' MSL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khobson (Dec 31, 2014)

We are at 800'....give or take an inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> about 2150 here.



Mike your address only shows as 2096.46' with the altitude finder. If y'all get a 2100 tsunami y'all are screwed man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike your address only shows as 2096.46' with the altitude finder. If y'all get a 2100 tsunami y'all are screwed man.



i was guessing- I know where the flood plain is right below me- I think below here at 2010 is the line for flood insurance. 
These folks were not talking about a big wave they were talking about another 2K+' worth of water on the whole planet. I made the mistake of asking one day and they got out the books and maps and finally I said oh- i get it and never asked again. Their checks were always good............. When it comes I will drive up the hill- You are screwed........... hey it takes all kinds- there was a whole community of them till we got a good snow year..........


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2014)

Seems 600 is average with it peaking at 1000 for my county.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like 1099'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd say if the water level rises 2000 feet we've got more problems than just getting wet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 31, 2014)

640' asl, a few miles from me it's 1200'asl. But then, we're 12 miles from 0' asl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> When it comes I will drive up the hill- You are screwed



Naw we good. Got us a life boat parked down at the crik. Even has indoor plumbing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Naw we good. Got us a life boat parked down at the crik. Even has indoor plumbing.
> 
> View attachment 67587


Noah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 31, 2014)

6000 give or take the height of Florida!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

I heard they gonna have to evacuate the east coast of FL. Some boat builder in the Canary Islands is fixing to launch a new tugboat and it will send a 4' wave across the Atlantic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Isn't the highest point in florida 57'- hell we have waves that big on the west coast.............


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Naw we good. Got us a life boat parked down at the crik. Even has indoor plumbing.
> 
> View attachment 67587


is that the one from out law jose wales . nice updates on her.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

I had to look it up Mike supposedly the highest point is near a place called Clermont . . . 345'.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)

88' in Whiteville... 2' at the beach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> is that the one from out law jose wales . nice updates on her.



Pull Lemuel Pull!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2014)

Bout 1000 here. We used to go out by the Salton Sea in Socal for training and there was a grain silo with a mark about 60 feet up on it that said SEA LEVEL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Dec 31, 2014)

My elevation usually reads 0 here on the west coast of Florida lol. Before you think o m exaggerating, that is an actual read off an altimeter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> My elevation usually reads 0 here on the west coast of Florida lol. Before you think o m exaggerating, that is an actual read off an altimeter.



It's probably accurate. Many inland coastal areas are lower than the sea. I spent the first 27 years of my life living in coastal areas. I didn't need an altitude app back then to be able to easily tell what was above or below sea level even miles from the shore, even though there was not standing water from recent hurricane. There are easy ways to tell usually.

BTW, the way we know our altitude readings are correct is from a $50 watch I bought that has the function. I can't believe how accurate it is. Don't ask me for the model and brand I will have to find it. I don't wear watches or jewelry I carry a watch in my pocket sometimes. I bought that watch strictly because it read altitude and had a 5 star rating on amazon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's probably accurate. Many inland coastal areas are lower than the sea. I spent the first 27 years of my life living in coastal areas. I didn't need an altitude app back then to be able to easily tell what was above or below sea level even miles from the shore, even though there was not standing water from recent hurricane. There are easy ways to tell usually.
> 
> BTW, the way we know our altitude readings are correct is from a $50 watch I bought that has the function. I can't believe how accurate it is. Don't ask me for the model and brand I will have to find it. I don't wear watches or jewelry I carry a watch in my pocket sometimes. I bought that watch strictly because it read altitude and had a 5 star rating on amazon.




The brand we need the brand......... dad had an old plane altimeter we carried in the car- I do not know how accurate it was but it was fun.........


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> The brand we need the brand......... dad had an old plane altimeter we carried in the car- I do not know how accurate it was but it was fun.........


Then we need pictures!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 31, 2014)

5349 - the only way I'm a mile high. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

You guys made me spend 15 minutes gong through my amazon purchases but I found it. Faster than trying to find the watch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2015)

82 feet ! i feel like 0 . Cant imagine to live somewhere where i cannot see the sea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The PenSmith (Jan 3, 2015)

About 10' but not in a flood zone....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 3, 2015)

5' where I'm at. -3 in New Orleans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 3, 2015)

32 feet. Out of the flood plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

The PenSmith said:


> About 10' but not in a flood zone....



The entire state of FL is a flood zone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

810' here. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 4, 2015)

1021 here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

502 in good ol NY


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> 502 in good ol NY



502' way up the Catskills?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not quite in the Catskills... I'm south of you - Westtown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2015)

189.501 m / 621.723 feet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 6, 2015)

About 649 sober....643 falling down drunk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 6, 2015)

951 Feet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> About 649 sober....643 falling down drunk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 6, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> About 649 sober....643 falling down drunk.


Mike, I would have thought our elevations (standing) would have been closer. I'm at about 780 ft in Mint Hill. I guess that's why they call it a hill...still haven't figured out that whole "mint" thing, which has nothing to do with the first documented gold find in the US that started not far from either Mike or me at Reeds Gold Mine.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2015)

We're at 895 feet, just 293 feet above the Columbia River, and downstream from Grand Coulee dam, Chief Joseph Dam, Wells Dam and Rocky Reach Dam. I did a bus tour a few years ago with the Chelan PUD hosting big wigs from Olympia (state capital) and I happened to ask the tour guide about Grand Coulee bursting and washing out everything below. He assured me the PUD had a plan for that, and even Lake Roosevelt behind the big dam could pound down through the gorge with controlled runoffs compensating. I've always wondered.
From the park's website: "The Lake Roosevelt watershed drains about 44,969 square miles, 88% of which is Canada. The lake extends more than 154 miles."


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> Mike, I would have thought our elevations (standing) would have been closer. I'm at about 780 ft in Mint Hill. I guess that's why they call it a hill...still haven't figured out that whole "mint" thing, which has nothing to do with the first documented gold find in the US that started not far from either Mike or me at Reeds Gold Mine.



That's what Wikipedia says...

And there was a U.S. Mint here in the 1800's...like Philly or Denver...

I've been to Reed Gold mine several times...feels good in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 6, 2015)

771'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Something tells me these monks have us all beat.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1420578073_house_on_mountain_w1_zpsbebed3a0.jpeg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2015)

BarbS said:


> We're at 895 feet, just 293 feet above the Columbia River, and downstream from Grand Coulee dam, Chief Joseph Dam, Wells Dam and Rocky Reach Dam. I did a bus tour a few years ago with the Chelan PUD hosting big wigs from Olympia (state capital) and I happened to ask the tour guide about Grand Coulee bursting and washing out everything below. He assured me the PUD had a plan for that, and even Lake Roosevelt behind the big dam could pound down through the gorge with controlled runoffs compensating. I've always wondered.
> From the park's website: "The Lake Roosevelt watershed drains about 44,969 square miles, 88% of which is Canada. The lake extends more than 154 miles."



I did some work at the dam, Barb, The inside of it is amazing. They were cutting 10' of concrete with a wire saw and it ended up crooked so they had us come in an straighten it. They have a rule book on how things will be done and changes are difficult. Had half a dozen engineers banging on our work as soon as it dried with hammers and chisels. 
One started to explain to us how the dam is indestructible. A certain un-named smart @$$ pointed out that He agreed with his list of indestructible but that he was leaving one of of the list. He asked and I told him he was leaving out Mother nature- she sent a 600 foot wall of ice down that gorge 10,000 years ago and sooner or later she would do it again. I wish I had a camera- the look on his face was priceless. PS- there is not a spot on the floor of that place you could not eat off of. @Kenbo has nothing on those guys when it comes to clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

